# Protein %?



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

I've heard anywhere from 13-18% protein level is good, can someone clarify? Does it depend on each mouse, and whether they are used for breeding?


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Crude Protein should be 13%-14%, no more, no less.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It depends very much on the purpose of the mouse and the line. For pet mice 11% to 14% is an appropriate amount, but for breeders, growing mice and mice that need to stay in good condition for the showbench, 16% to 18% is preferred. Individual lines of mice can vary slightly, so if the mice are looking drab and not glossy, give them more protein and if they are looking greasy, give them less.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks I needed this info!


----------

